
Airbnb acquires team of Bitcoin and blockchain experts - onthedole
http://qz.com/657246/airbnb-just-acquired-a-team-of-bitcoin-and-blockchain-experts/
======
anonbanker
Basically, Airbnb is going to take advantage of the lessons learned from
Arcade City[0] during their downtime, and try to stay relevant.

Ethereum is enabling the killing of Giant-Killers. This is a move by Uber to
try and create a response to that. We wish them luck, but this is like
watching Microsoft scramble to beat Google, or Google scramble to fight
Facebook. they're steering a giant boat toward a new direction, as the small
and agile eat their lunch.

it's an exciting time to be programming contracts in Ethereum.

0\. [http://arcade.city](http://arcade.city)

